# Manga/Anime With Loner Protagonist



## TimeConsumer

Can anyone recommend some good manga/anime where the protagonist is a loner? 

Note: I've already read and watched "Welcome to the NHK", "Ano Hi Mita Hana no Namae o Bokutachi wa Mada Shiranai", and " Tsuritama".

Thanks.


----------



## ShouNagatsuki

Try:

"*Me Teru no Kimochi**"
*A 30 y.o virgin who isolated himself for 15 years.

"*It's Not My Fault That I'm Not Popular*"
Very funny! An awkward girl who wants to live extravagant high school life.

"*Sweet Pool*" (_visual novel. Warning: R-18, homosexuality, cannibalism, rape, multiple deaths, gore, suicide, intestine-infecting meat-like parasites, occultism... the most disturbing, tear-jerking story I've read so far)_
A quiet, constantly sick 18 years old student who just returned to school after spending a year in hospital. 
*
"Wallflower / Yamato Nadeshiko Shichi Henge"
* A girl with BDD who isolated herself after her crush told her she's ugly.

I want to make a manga with the main protagonist being a loner and having SA myself.


----------



## Nekomata

Hmm. 

Rozen Maiden. - main character's a loner and is mainly surrounded by dolls as his companions xD

.hack//Roots. Pretty much a loner too, though more difficult avoiding others in a big roleplaying game xD

I can't think of much else, sadly <.<; ...Sweet Pool does sound rather fascinating though XD


----------



## Nocturne Lurker

Umm... I can only think about Mirai Nikki, Evangelion (Very, VERRY good).
i think The World Only God Knows is a loner anime. Or an anime with a guy acting like one.


----------



## Baiken

Onani Master Kurosawa.


----------



## ShouNagatsuki

Nekomata said:


> Hmm.
> 
> Rozen Maiden. - main character's a loner and is mainly surrounded by dolls as his companions xD
> 
> .hack//Roots. Pretty much a loner too, though more difficult avoiding others in a big roleplaying game xD
> 
> I can't think of much else, sadly <.<; ...Sweet Pool does sound rather fascinating though XD


If you have weak stomach, I don't recommend Sweet Pool. My friends and I were depressed and couldn't touch raw meat for a whole week hahah.


----------



## TimeConsumer

ShouNagatsuki said:


> Try:
> 
> "*Me Teru no Kimochi**"*
> A 30 virgin who isolated himself for 15 years.


Thanks for the suggestion. I just finished it. So many feels. T_T



> "*Sweet Pool*" (_visual novel. Warning: R-18, homosexuality, cannibalism, rape, multiple deaths, gore, suicide, intestine-infecting meat-like parasites, occultism... the most disturbing, tear-jerking story I've read so far)_
> A quiet, constantly sick 18 years old student who just returned to school after spending a year in hospital.
> 
> *"Wallflower / Yamato Nadeshiko Shichi Henge"*
> A girl with BDD who isolated herself after her crush told her she's ugly.
> 
> I want to make a manga with the main protagonist being a loner and having SA myself.


I'll check these ones out as well.

I checked out your art at pixiv. All I have to say is "Wow!" You're really talented. You should definitely start making that manga. 



Nocturne Lurker said:


> Umm... I can only think about Mirai Nikki, Evangelion (Very, VERRY good).


I've seen both of these ones and they were both great!



Baiken said:


> Onani Master Kurosawa.


"Onani means masturbation. And that's what this guy is good at. Every day after school, he sneaks into the mostly unused girls bathroom on the 3rd floor, and masturbates." :boogie:clap



Nekomata said:


> .hack//Roots. Pretty much a loner too, though more difficult avoiding others in a big roleplaying game xD


This looks good. Thanks.


----------



## mario11

Sword Art Online


----------



## Baiken

TimeConsumer said:


> "Onani means masturbation. And that's what this guy is good at. Every day after school, he sneaks into the mostly unused girls bathroom on the 3rd floor, and masturbates." :boogie:clap


It's surprisingly good.



mario11 said:


> Sword Art Online


But SAO is overrated.


----------



## mario11

Baiken said:


> It's surprisingly good.
> 
> But SAO is overrated.


but my depression is also overrated


----------



## Just Tony

Baiken said:


> But SAO is overrated.


The anime.. Had so much potential.. Sadness.


----------



## pudding

Sukitte ii nayo
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suki-tte_Ii_na_yo.

Tonari no Kaibutsu kun
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tonari_no_Kaibutsu-kun

chaos;head
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chaos;Head

Also this list might help:
http://www.mangaupdates.com/series.html?category=Anti-Social+Protagonist


----------



## CowboyBebop

I'll second It's Not My Fault That Im Not Popular.


----------



## TimeConsumer

pudding said:


> Sukitte ii nayo
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suki-tte_Ii_na_yo.
> 
> Tonari no Kaibutsu kun
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tonari_no_Kaibutsu-kun
> 
> chaos;head
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chaos;Head
> 
> Also this list might help:
> http://www.mangaupdates.com/series.html?category=Anti-Social+Protagonist


Thanks for the list, pudding, and for chaos;head.


----------



## Micechasekittens

I loved Welcome to the NHK. The bitter sweet ending was perfect.

I'm surprised no one has mentioned Evangelion. Shinji struggles to connect with anybody, deals with feelings of worthlessness, and prefers to be alone but is lonely (ie hedgehog dilemna). All the main characters seem to be dealing with some sort of problem. I've only watched the old series and not the remake. Maybe someone can tell me if it is good for someone who loved the old one.

I'm hesitant to add Wandering Son, because I don't know if they were really loners, mostly just dealing with being transgender and depression/issues that accompany that. I almost have the theme learned on piano. ^^

There are lots of great suggestions on here, I will have to check them out.


----------



## Ultragamer

TimeConsumer said:


> I've already read and watched "Welcome to the NHK", "Ano Hi Mita Hana no Namae o Bokutachi wa Mada Shiranai", and " Tsuritama".
> 
> Thanks.





Micechasekittens said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned Evangelion.


I'll put in a mention for it. If you haven't watched OP check it out.



Micechasekittens said:


> I loved Welcome to the NHK. The bitter sweet ending was perfect.


I don't watch alot of anime but that's the best anime I ever watched. I think Sato is the most I could ever relate to in a character besides the crowd anxiety, not wanting a job, alcohol/smoke and the really obvious stupid things he did that makes it an anime.


----------



## Cocaine Unicorn

Has Tatami Galaxy been suggested yet? The anime is a modern classic.


----------

